# Importing Classic Car to Mexico? (and advice on choosing a car for Mexico)



## nuevo_mexicano

Hi everyone,

I'm interested in bringing a classic car to Mexico (early 80s Mercedes).

*From what I've read, cars over 30 years old can be imported (nationalized) for free.
*
This information left me with some questions regarding the process for nationalizing:

1. Is the free importation correct?
2. If so, what is the process and how long does it take?
3. Do I need to actually be in Mexico to start the process, or can I start it at a consulate?
4. Would I need to hire a customs agent, or could I complete the process myself?
5. What would be the total cost if I did it myself (including plates) rather than via an agent?

On an entirely separate note regarding my choice of car:

6. Do you think an old Mercedes (with faded paint, few dents) would make me a target anywhere in Mexico for criminals (seeing that Mercedes brand= $$$)? 
I wanted a diesel car to drive in Mexico, and the Mercedes diesels are fairly affordable here in the US.
7. If you think the Mercedes is a poor idea, could you recommend another diesel of similar vintage?
8. How would parts availability for a diesel Mercedes be in Mexico? Would another diesel car of similar vintage be easier to find parts for, that you could recommend?

Please let me know if my post is categorized improperly, and if you don't know all the answers, please let me know

Thank you for your time.

nuevo_mexicano


----------



## sparks

I would not believe a word of "what you read" ...... importing anything has been a mess for a year or more.

Buy a car here and your worries are over


----------



## nuevo_mexicano

sparks said:


> importing anything has been a mess for a year or more.
> 
> Buy a car here and your worries are over


Could you provide some more details?
< snip>
Thanks.


----------



## Cristobal

Nobody wants a beat up, old Mercedes. If a car thief wants a Mercedes, he'll steal a new one, which are plentiful down here. So common they are that no one pays them much attention.


----------



## sparks

I read that on the TioCorp site but TioCorp has been very wrong on Some import issues in the past.

For awhile no imports were being done, then only 2006-2007, then some ports of entry. For a definitive answer I would contact a broker

Maybe classics are exempt from the NAFTA rule?


Lic. Oscar Angulo 
Email: [email protected]
AnCo Comercializadora 
Mexican Cel: 045 6311 20 10 15 
US Cel: (520) 988-1936


----------



## AlanMexicali

sparks said:


> I read that on the TioCorp site but TioCorp has been very wrong on Some import issues in the past.
> 
> For awhile no imports were being done, then only 2006-2007, then some ports of entry. For a definitive answer I would contact a broker
> 
> Maybe classics are exempt from the NAFTA rule?
> 
> 
> Lic. Oscar Angulo
> Email: [email protected]
> AnCo Comercializadora
> Mexican Cel: 045 6311 20 10 15
> US Cel: (520) 988-1936


Classics never were exempt. As a matter of fact they were at a much higher duty rate than vehicles within the years permited, The last year before becoming a classic and paying the higher duty vehicle in 2013 was 1984. Cuevas brothers in Laredo could nationalize vehicles before that year by the owner selling them to a car dealer in Tamaulipas then importing it for them and then the owner buying it back and paying for the service and paying the 16% IVA tax. They imported all vehicles that way according to their website. They also did export the vehicles from the US and got the current Texas smog check.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Might as well give up on the idea, Nuevo Mexicano. It just won‘t fly. It might be cheaper to buy new.
VW and others have diesels available in Mexico.


----------



## michmex

nuevo_mexicano said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm interested in bringing a classic car to Mexico (early 80s Mercedes).
> 
> *From what I've read, cars over 30 years old can be imported (nationalized) for free.
> *
> This information left me with some questions regarding the process for nationalizing:
> 
> 1. Is the free importation correct?
> 2. If so, what is the process and how long does it take?
> 3. Do I need to actually be in Mexico to start the process, or can I start it at a consulate?
> 4. Would I need to hire a customs agent, or could I complete the process myself?
> 5. What would be the total cost if I did it myself (including plates) rather than via an agent?
> 
> On an entirely separate note regarding my choice of car:
> 
> 6. Do you think an old Mercedes (with faded paint, few dents) would make me a target anywhere in Mexico for criminals (seeing that Mercedes brand= $$$)?
> I wanted a diesel car to drive in Mexico, and the Mercedes diesels are fairly affordable here in the US.
> 7. If you think the Mercedes is a poor idea, could you recommend another diesel of similar vintage?
> 8. How would parts availability for a diesel Mercedes be in Mexico? Would another diesel car of similar vintage be easier to find parts for, that you could recommend?
> 
> Please let me know if my post is categorized improperly, and if you don't know all the answers, please let me know
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> nuevo_mexicano


Some of your questions can be answered by referring to the Mexican Customs (Aduana) site regarding the import of vehicles (New-Old-Classic-Temporary-Permanent).

Importaciones definitivas de automóviles usados

Keep in mind that the websites are not always updated in a timely fashion by the Mexican government. Permanent import of vehicles requires the use of registered customs agents who are also the best source as to fees. Mercedes car dealerships are found in the larger cities and would be your best source to inquire about parts availablity. Diesel fueled passenger cars are not too common in Mexico. Availability of diesel fuel might also be a problem as most all trucks under Class 7/8 run on gasoline.


----------



## ojosazules11

michmex said:


> Some of your questions can be answered by referring to the Mexican Customs (Aduana) site regarding the import of vehicles (New-Old-Classic-Temporary-Permanent).
> 
> Importaciones definitivas de automóviles usados
> 
> Keep in mind that the websites are not always updated in a timely fashion by the Mexican government. Permanent import of vehicles requires the use of registered customs agents who are also the best source as to fees. Mercedes car dealerships are found in the larger cities and would be your best source to inquire about parts availablity. Diesel fueled passenger cars are not too common in Mexico. Availability of diesel fuel might also be a problem as most all trucks under Class 7/8 run on gasoline.


Interesting. According to Michmex's linked Mexican government (SAT) website, cars over 30 years old *can* be imported, and there are no stated restrictions on these "classic" cars needing to be NAFTA (which of course didn't even exist 30 years ago). 

The website was last updated August 1, 2014, so possibly things have changed since then. The website makes it very clear that the importation needs to be done through a customs agent, and it gives contact info for two Custom Agent Associations as a starting point to find your government-approved custom agent.

So your best bet, nuevo mexicano, is to contact one of those associations. If your Spanish isn't great, try to find an agent who speaks English, and let them answer your questions about taking in your 30+ year old Mercedes. They'll be up to date on where the current vehicle importation regulations stand on importing classic cars.

(As an aside, I now have the perfect comeback when my kids call me an "old" lady - I'll inform them I'm not old, I'm "classic"!)


----------



## nuevo_mexicano

Thank you, ojosazules.

I had actually just found the link to Aduana myself and was going to post it (Thank you, Michmex).

On Monday I will contact a customs agent and see what I can find out about the process, costs, etc..
I will post anything I learn from the agent in this thread, so other users can benefit.

I appreciate the input of everyone who has responded to my thread. This seems to be a great community!

Nuevo Mexicano


----------



## AlanMexicali

nuevo_mexicano said:


> Thank you, ojosazules.
> 
> I had actually just found the link to Aduana myself and was going to post it (Thank you, Michmex).
> 
> On Monday I will contact a customs agent and see what I can find out about the process, costs, etc..
> I will post anything I learn from the agent in this thread, so other users can benefit.
> 
> I appreciate the input of everyone who has responded to my thread. This seems to be a great community!
> 
> Nuevo Mexicano


The process in the website is on hold since the end of Sept. 2014. NAFTA made vehicles 2006 and 2007 can still be nationalized at some border crosssings now. I read a news article that when ADUANA slacks off this restricted policy in place at the moment they have told reporters that more than 10 year old vehicles will not be allowed to be nationalized because of pollution concerns and no more salvage titled vehicles. So now unless your car is a 2006 or 2007 they will be waiting until changes come as far as the latest news reports.


----------



## dwwhiteside

Not to hijack this thread, as I think this is still on point; what is the availability of diesel fuel for passenger vehicles in Mexico? I have not noticed diesel pumps at the Pemex's but then, I am not looking for them. I definitely know there are diesel trucks around but is diesel readily available at most Pemex stations for regular passenger vehicles? Does anyone know the cost difference in Mexico between diesel and gasoline?


----------



## sparks

Every Pemex around here has diesel


----------



## Bobbyb

Diesel is everywhere BUT if you have a late model vehicle that requires Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel there is really none for sale. Nor will there be in the near future. DEF fluid is also not available.


----------

